# Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!



## 7String (1. März 2005)

Hallo, 

morgen habe ich Prüfung un dich habe keine Kurs besucht.
Ich habe die Fragen mit so einem Programm geübt bis auf 10 Fragen kann ich sie eigentlich...ist dat schonmal gut???

Wieviele Fehler darf man haben?
Wieviele Fischbilder muss man erkennen? Wieviele darf man falsch haben?
Wie sieht die praktische Prüfung aus? Ich habe selber früher in Holland geangelt, da dürfte ich doch wohl mit der Praxis keine Probleme haben? Muss man diese ganzen gramm und m Zahlen uaswendig kennen, oder reicht es wenn man die einzelnen Ruten nach Gefühl und so kennt?
Was ich schwer finde sind die Fischbilder weil Rotfeder, Rotauge und so weiter doch sehr ähnlich sind!!!

Gebt mir bitte alle Tips die ich noch brauche kann!!! Ich habe morgen die Prüfung...muss ich ausser Perso was mitnehmen und Schreibzeug???

Danke!!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Ich glaub da kann dir so richtig keiner helfen, weil jede Prüfung anders ist.

Hast du gelernt, 
hast du ein wenig anglerisches algemeinwissen?

Wenn ja, schaffst du das schon.#6 #6


----------



## strafer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

mach dir keinen kopp...die prüfung ist zwar je nach region verschieden glaube ich aber wenn man gut vorbereitet ist kann nichts schiefgehen.bei mir war es so das die mündliche, vor der ich ein bissel schiss hatte, einfacher war als die schriftliche.der grösste fehler ist es sich den wirklich den kopf zu zerbrechen und somit seine aufregung noch zu steigern...good luck von meinereiner und wenn du dann demnächst am wasser bist petri...............


----------



## Adrian* (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

bei uns 50 fragen, aus jedem gebiet zehn, auf jeder seite darf man 3 fehler haben beim 4. wird man mündlich nach geprüft, bei 5 fehlern da ist die tür!
aber du musst doch einen kurs mitgemacht haben? wir mussten 40std oder so bei der kreisverwaltung nachweisen....


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Hallo 7string

In welchem Bundesland machst du die Prüfung?
Also in NRW:
Must du aus 6 Fischbildern, 4 richtig haben. Wenn du nicht alles auseinander halten kannst mußt du Dir ein paar Eselsbrücken denken. z.B hat der Schneider einen "Reißverschluß" an der Seitenlinie! 
Zur Praxis kann ich Dir nur sagen das du das alles so machen m,ust wie die Prüfer das höhren wollen und nicht das was du meinst was richtig ist!! ZB. muß die Reihenfolge genau stimmmen usw......
Ich denke nach gefühl läuft das nicht, aber es wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Muß die gewichte nicht alles auswendig wissen auch dort gibt es Eselsbrücken!!!
Stelle deine fragen nochmal ein bischen Konkreter dann kann ich/man Dir besser helfen!

PS: Meinst du nicht es ist ein bischen spät zu fragen, wenn man noch soviel fragen hat? naja wird schon gut gehen!!!!!

Ansonsten viel Glück das wirst du wohl brauchen. So wie sich das anhört!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

@Adrian

der Kurs ist nicht überall Pflicht.


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du denn ? Aus NRW ?
Wenn ja, schick mir mal schnell ne PN, denn du bist verdammt spät dran mit der Lernerei  #d 

Nikmark


----------



## Hummer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Prüfung! :m
Die 10 Fragen, die Du nicht beantworten konntest, sind doch bis morgen auch noch gelernt, oder?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lechfischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Hallo,
Ich wohne in Bayern und mach in 5 Tagen Prüfung.Tut mir ja leid,aber ohne dass du einen Lehrgang besucht hast darfst du an der Prüfung gar net teilnehmen(zumindest bei uns in Bayern).#d Bei uns musst du noch die Bestätigung,dass du 30 h Lehrgang besucht hast,mitnehmen#q .Die erhält man vom Veranstalter eines solchen Lehrganges.Außerdem brauchst du noch ein Ladungsschreiben,dass du mal bekommen hast,wo drinnen steht,dass du zur Prüfung zugelassen bist.Kannst mir wenns dringend is auch privat antworten.Ist es bei dir anders als in Bayern?Bei uns dürftest du leider nicht teilnehmen.:c


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Ja danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Ja in NRW!
Mhh vielleicht mache ic mich auch selber nur bekloppt!

Wäre es so richtig:
Stellen sie eine Spinnrute Brasch zusammen:
Als erstes würde ich den Kescher, dann Messwerkzeug, Tötungswerkzeug und Hakenlöser nehmen...
dann ne Spinnute..nicht zu lang
mittlere schnur
mittlere rolle
mitlleren wirbel
15cm stahlvorfach und nen spinner mittel

wäre das so in der prüfung in ordnung????

also die theorie geht so ganz gut schon!

nur die praxis und die fischbilder machen mir echt sorgen, weil einen großteil der fische...we steinbeißer, quappe, nase, und so weiter habe ich nie gefangen...nur immer rotaugen, brassen, karpfen, zander, hecht, barsch, kaulbarsche..ok und regenbogenforellen...dat andere ist mir zu unbekannt...hämmere mir es schon den gaznen tag in den kopf...

dazu kommt noch das ich schwerbehindert bzw. schwerhörig bin...hoffe die haben da verständnis für


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich habe selber früher in Holland geangelt, da dürfte ich doch wohl mit der Praxis keine Probleme haben? Muss man diese ganzen gramm und m Zahlen uaswendig kennen, oder reicht es wenn man die einzelnen Ruten nach Gefühl und so kennt?



Reicht nicht !
Wie gesagt, in NRW brauchst du keinen Kurs. Solltest du aus NRW kommen, hätte ich die Originalprüfung  für dich  #6 

Mach aber schnell !

Nikmark


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht nicht !
> Wie gesagt, in NRW brauchst du keinen Kurs. Solltest du aus NRW kommen, hätte ich die Originalprüfung für dich #6
> 
> Mach aber schnell !
> ...


 
meinste jetzt die theorie fragen? die kann ich eigentlich wirklich fast alle!


----------



## Adrian* (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

man, bei euch ist der angelschein ja überall "richtig schwer"  |kopfkrat


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> meinste jetzt die theorie fragen? die kann ich eigentlich wirklich fast alle!



Nein, ich meine die Praxis !!!
Da ist nichts mit "gefühlsmässigen Zusammenbau"!

Nikmark


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Legen die eigentlich 6 Bilder von echt gängigen Fischen hin? Wie Aal, Hecht und so?? Oder doch schon ziemlich schwere...oder kann man das nie so sagen?


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Wie die Orginal Prüfung

die für morgen:m :m 

Dann besteht er den Theoretischen Teil auf jeden Fall:m  :m


----------



## Lechfischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Gibt es auch in Bayern eine Praxisprüfung?Und muss man auch in Bayern Fische erkennen können?Mein Leiter von dem Vorbereitungslehrgang hat davon noch nie was gesagt


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> Legen die eigentlich 6 Bilder von echt gängigen Fischen hin? Wie Aal, Hecht und so?? Oder doch schon ziemlich schwere...oder kann man das nie so sagen?




Kommst du jetzt aus NRW oder nicht ???

Ich habe die Fischtafeln !
Ich habe die Prüfung !
Ich habe die Gerätezusammenstellung !


....nur melden musst du dich schon selber !

Nikmark

P.S. Die Bilder werden gelost !


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

wenn man die praxis nicht schafft...kann man auch erst in einem jahr wiederholen oder neumachen??? oder kann man da auch etwas noch mit den prüfern reden, wenn man nicht allzu schlimme patzer macht?


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				karpfenmaus schrieb:
			
		

> also unterschiedlich,
> ich hatte Kaulbarsch, Zander, Quappe, nen Krebs aber welchen weiss ich nicht mehr, und noch 2 die weniger Bekannt waren aber mir fällt nicht mehr ein welche es waren...
> Also quer Beet und nicht immer die selben......
> Meine Freundin hatte andere als ich.....
> Gruß


 
und wenn du jetzt einen fisch nicht gewußt hättest..wärste durch..also wenne insgesamt nur 3 wußtest?


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

@Nikmark

ja er kommt aus NRW, hat er oben gepostet
er will deine Hilfe anscheinend nicht

@7string

Denk nicht so oft an Durchfallen


----------



## Lechfischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Mädels,helft mir mal!Gibts in Bayern auch Praxis,mündlich und Fische erkennen???????????


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du jetzt einen fisch nicht gewußt hättest..wärste durch..also wenne insgesamt nur 3 wußtest?




Jau, dann wärest du durch !

Genauso wärest du aber durch, wenn du falsche Rolle oder falschen Haken oder Bebleiung oder .....
...und du wärest auch durch, wenn du das notwendige Zubehör (Fischtütet, Maßband usw. nich in der richtigen Reihenfolge wählst.

Du musst in der Praxis 25 von 28 Punkten erreichen !!!

Nikmark


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Boa, bin ich froh, daS ich mein FS-schein schon hab,


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

ich würde bei zum beispiel barsch spinnrute so machen
kescher
massband
töteungswerkzeug
hakenlöser
kurze spinnrute
mittlere schnur
mittlere stationär
mitlleren spinner

und wäre das so richtig???


----------



## Lechfischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

LACH!In Bayern gibts keine Praxisprüfung


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde bei zum beispiel barsch spinnrute so machen
> kescher
> massband
> töteungswerkzeug
> ...


 
und wäre es so gut????


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

So, das war eine schwierige Geburt.   :c 
Er hat jetzt die Prüfung und die Prüfungsordnung.

Denke mal, das wird noch eine lange Nacht   

Viel Glück

Nikmark


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Nein!

du must erst denn Fisch fangen und dann keschern.


Also die hilfe von Nikmark würde ich mal annehmen  vorallem für die Geräte zusammenstellen. Hab ich auch benutz und habs ohne fehler geschaft!!!!!


----------



## dirkbo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Durch Nikmark habe ich auch die Prüfung bestanden #6  ... also 7string immer mit der Ruhe!!!


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> und wäre es so gut????



Brauchst du keinen Wirbel und keinen Knoten ?
...und kein Stahlvorfach ?
...und kein Messer ?

Das wäre durchgefallen !

Es sollte so aussehen  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

ja höhre auf Nikmark!!!

weil wenn du zB. das  Stahlvorfach vergisst  hast du direkt 3 fehler.
1. Fehler. kein Stahlvorfach
2. & 3 fehler. je ein Wirbel.


Aber wenn du dir die Gerätebilder gut rein ziehst packst de das schon.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



> Wäre es so richtig:
> Stellen sie eine Spinnrute Brasch zusammen:
> Als erstes würde ich den Kescher, dann Messwerkzeug, Tötungswerkzeug und Hakenlöser nehmen...
> dann ne Spinnute..nicht zu lang
> ...



Nö!
1. es interessiert nur die Rute, der UNTERFANGkescher, Massband, TOTSCHLÄGER, MESSER und Hakenlöser wird separat abgefragt.

Spinnrute sollte ne leichte sein, länge ist auch in den Unterlagen aufgeführt

Rolle klein

Wirbel auch klein

Schnurstärke ist noch wichtig

Stahlfach braucht man zum Barscheangeln nicht

Eventuell solltest Du auch die Hakengrössen nennen können für Barsche


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nö!
> 1. es interessiert nur die Rute, der UNTERFANGkescher, Massband, TOTSCHLÄGER, MESSER und Hakenlöser wird separat abgefragt.
> 
> Spinnrute sollte ne leichte sein, länge ist auch in den Unterlagen aufgeführt
> ...



Sorry Holger, ich muss widersprechen !
Rolle mittlere, Wirbel mittlerer und Stahlvorfach wollen die wegen eventuell kleiner Hechte u*nbedingt* in der Prüfung sehen !

Sauerländischer Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Oha, seh gerade, da hat sich aber was geändert seit meinen Unterlagen...

Im meinem Rehbronn ist das noch so erklärt

Was ne mittlere Rolle und nen Mittlerer wirbel bei 0,25er schnur bringen soll ist mir auch schleierhaft.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, seh gerade, da hat sich aber was geändert seit meinen Unterlagen...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Naja, die Unterlagen ändern sich, aber nicht die Fische  |supergri 
....und das man anhand irgendwelcher Unterlagen wirklich "richtig" fischt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Papier  #6 

Ich komme übrigens auch nach Niederhadamar zum Treffen. Bis dann !

Nikmark


----------



## umguwah (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Mönsch klingt das schwierig. In Hamburg gibt es keine praktische Prüfung und so weit ich es weiss muss man den Vorbereitungskurs nicht machen.


Na, ich drück Dir die Daumen, ich hatte vor´ner Woche Prüfung und da darf man schon mal flatterig sein.


----------



## nikmark (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Was ne mittlere Rolle und nen Mittlerer wirbel bei 0,25er schnur bringen soll ist mir auch schleierhaft.



Was da so einiges soll ist auch mir schleierhaft  #d 
...aber Prüfung ist Prüfung (und wenn die das sehen wollen, musst du auf keinen Fall anfangen nachzudenken    )und danach geht es an's Angeln  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## 7String (1. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

ich danke erstma..werde getz pauken!!!

so melde mich und echt VIELEN DANK!! AN ALLE!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

möcht mal ein FETTES RESPEKT hier los werden...an 
*NIKMARK*
schreibt dem(LERNFAULEN)*7String* doch glatte *11 mal* damit er eine Chance hat die Prüfung heute zu bestehen...!!!

Bin ja gespannt was 7String heut Abend zu schreiben hat obs geklappt hat etc...!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

*7String mußt du etwa NACHSITZEN*...
oder bleibt die 
INFO zur 
Bestandenen Prüfung !?
..hoffe doch sehr das es so ist!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Schon!!Antworte mal!!Wie wars??Ich mach in 3Tagen Prüfung.


----------



## 7String (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

So!

Ich weiß gar nicht wie das hier mit dem Lernfaul überhaupt erst ins Gespräch gekommen ist????

ABER, der alte 7 hat von 60 Fragen eine falsch...in der Praxis 5 von 6 und in dem Zusammenstellen allet!!! SOMIT



ICH HABE ES GESCHAFFT!!!! JUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! UND WAR AUCH NOCH SUPER!!!! WAR DER 3. der abgegeben hat!!!! GOIL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7String (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karlosito (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

na dan gratuliere ich ma


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

.... ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Gratulation, Willkommen im Club und allzeit Petri Heil #6  #6


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> möcht mal ein FETTES RESPEKT hier los werden...an
> *NIKMARK*
> schreibt dem(LERNFAULEN)*7String* doch glatte *11 mal* damit er eine Chance hat die Prüfung heute zu bestehen...!!!
> 
> ...


 
na dann ein Fettes Petri auch an dich...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Fairlay (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Herzlichen, .....danke der Nachfrage, ich nehm, dann ein Pils


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Jo,gratuliere!Hoffentlich schaff ichs auch so wie du


----------



## dirkbo (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ....
Nikmark, dass kannst Du Dir mal wieder "auf die Fahnen schreiben" !!!!


----------



## 7String (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

yeah nikmark, danke nochma..wie gesagt du hattes mir die klamotten schon vor nem halben jahr geschickt! daher hatte ich wohl schon echt gut geübt!!!


----------



## guifri (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

glückwunsch zur prüfung!

man, wenn ich mir die barsch-zusammenstellung so angucke, hat sich bei der praktischen prüfung die praxis noch nicht durchgestetzt...

oder wer angelt hier mit stahlvorfach auf barsch???


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petrie!!!!!!!!!!!


#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 


PS: hat unsere hilfe geholfen? oder hättest du es auch ohne geschaft????


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. Dann kanns ja losgehen wenn du dir einen Erlaubnisschein holst#6


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Na dann auch von mir alles gute!
und viel Spaß am Wasser!

MfG Moviefreak


----------



## Adrian* (3. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

bestanden?


----------



## nikmark (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch zur prüfung!
> 
> man, wenn ich mir die barsch-zusammenstellung so angucke, hat sich bei der praktischen prüfung die praxis noch nicht durchgestetzt...
> 
> oder wer angelt hier mit stahlvorfach auf barsch???



Mit der Praxis hat die Prüfung wirklich nichts gemein  :q  :q  :q 
.....aaaber wenn die das so wollen, dann muss man das halt machen,.....,und danach ganz schnell vergessen  #6 

@7String
Wart Ihr so wenig Leute ???
Normalerweise kommt ein Ergebnis "5 von 6" bei den Fischtafeln nicht vor !
Wenn du die geforderten 4 richtig hast, ist Feierabend.Dann wird nicht weiter gefragt. Ein "normales" Ergebnis wäre "4 von  6" oder "4 von 5".

Trotzden: *Herzlichen Glückwunsch !*

Nikmark


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> oder wer angelt hier mit stahlvorfach auf barsch???


 
In der Prüfung wollen die Prüfer genau dieses Vorfach sehen, da auch ein kleiner Hecht beissen könnte. Und ich finde, ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch nicht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				7String schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HABE ES GESCHAFFT!!!! JUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! UND WAR AUCH NOCH SUPER!!!! WAR DER 3. der abgegeben hat!!!! GOIL!!!!!!!!!!


 
Na dann herzlichen Glühstrumpf und Petri!:m


----------



## nikmark (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> In der Prüfung wollen die Prüfer genau dieses Vorfach sehen, da auch ein kleiner Hecht beissen könnte. Und ich finde, ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch nicht.




Genau das hatte ich ja schon weiter oben als Antwort an den Gerätefetischisten geschrieben.
Die Frage ist ja nur, wer das wirklich macht  |kopfkrat 
...denn schon bei der Köderauswahl vermeide ich beim gezielten Barschangeln ja eigentlich schon den Kontakt mit "Mister Grössenwahnsinnig"  :q 


....aber so ganz unsinnig ist das Stahlvorfach natürlich beim Barschangeln nicht !

Nikmark


----------



## das_angel_eumel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

habe mein angelschein `87 in schleswig holstein gemacht, da gab es zum glück noch keine praktische prüfung ;-))
da ein bekannter sein schein gerade gemacht hat, und noch auf das ergebniss wartet, kann ich sagen in SH wird keine praktische prüfung durchgeführt.

von da aus herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestanden prüfung!!


----------



## nikmark (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Hallo,
irgendeiner hat mir in den letzten Tagen eine PN geschickt und wollte die Unterlagen interessehalber haben. Er hatte schon den Schein. Ich habe die PN versehentlich gelöscht und weiss nicht wer es war. Bitte nochmal eine PN schicken !

Nikmark


----------



## guifri (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

zitat: aali-barba
In der Prüfung wollen die Prüfer genau dieses Vorfach sehen, da auch ein kleiner Hecht beissen könnte. Und ich finde, ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch nicht.

ich find schon... 

Wenn ich auf "kleine" Fischarten angel, muss ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein Großer beißt...Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steht m.E. nicht im Verhältnis zur prüfungsrelevanten Tackleauswahl.

Wenn ich mit den Prüfungsmontagen angeln würde, würde ich kaum einen der Zielfische fangen.

Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Angler mit neu erworbenem Schein bei uns im Hafen angetroffen, der anscheinend keinen erfahreneren Angler kannte.

Der saß den ganzen Tag schon da mit seinen Prüfungsmontagen, völlig deprimiert, dass kein Fisch gebissen hat...Das kann m.E. nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

Damals wusste ich noch nichts von der CRF, sonst hätte ich ihn hierhin verwiesen. Ich denke, er hätte sofort Aufnahme gefunden


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> zitat: aali-barba
> In der Prüfung wollen die Prüfer genau dieses Vorfach sehen, da auch ein kleiner Hecht beissen könnte. Und ich finde, ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch nicht.
> 
> ich find schon...
> ...


 
Da bin ich mir sicher...#6 

jedoch mal was zur Sache habe im Bekanntenkreis 2 Prüfer & auch diese sehen denn Rutenzusammenbau anders wenn SIE selbst Fischen gehen doch Prüfung ist Prüfung...

z.b. in deiner Tempo 30 Zone fährt Nachts auch so gut wie KEINER 30 doch am Tag der Fahrprüfung ist es egal um welche Uhrzeit. 
Da hält sich der Prüfling dran.#6


----------



## gammeldansk (4. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

moin,
erstmal glückwunsch 7string.

also ich habe meine prüfung erst übernächste woche.
jetzt habe ich folgendes problem mit dem praxis teil:
es gibt offnebar unterschiede in dem, was mir  bei meinem relativ teuren vorbereitungskurs mitgeteilt wurde und dem online test unter www.fangplatz.de.
ein beispiel: lt. meinen kursunterlagen braucht man für die teleskoprute einen wirbel, lt fangplatz.de ist dies ein fehler. es gibt noch weitere unterschiede.
ja watt denn nu. hat jemand eine idee nach welchen unterlagen ich nun üben soll ?

gruss
peter


----------



## 7String (11. März 2005)

*AW: Ich habe morgen Prüfung!!! Es eilt!!!*

Also, 

ich finde es nicht soo unsinnig ein Stahlvorfach zu nehmen, weil ein Barsch ja auch einen bezahnten Kiefer hat...und somit das Vorfach sich mit der Zeit durchscheuern könnte...außerdem hat man bessere Chancen bei einem Hänger den Spinner noch zu retten...wenn die Schnur stark genug ist. Also, ich finde es ok!

Und wie gesagt, wenn mal ein kleine Hecht beißt...kann man ihn landen und sicher wieder zurücksetzen ;-)


----------

